# anyone have pics of bbs rc's with stretched tires?



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2010)

looking for a pic of bbs rcs 18 by 7.5 with a stretched tire. on car possible. what size tires and spacers if so


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Why? :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2010)

becasueee...... might do it if its not a waste


----------



## dub(CAN)439 (Apr 22, 2008)

its hard to stretch a tire over a 7.5'' wide rim... a 215 or 205 can be done but doesnt look as cool as stretch over a wide wheel


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

having owned RCs on my Mk4 wagon. I would not stretch them. Any wider wheels with lip, would be better IMO.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

dub(CAN)439 said:


> its hard to stretch a tire over a 7.5'' wide rim... a 215 or 205 can be done but doesnt look as cool as stretch over a wide wheel


Even those sizes aren't much of a stretch, and you'll just be losing grip which is silly, IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2010)

so no one has any pics...and its a bad idea then..


----------

